# 4g data... 3g no data



## hackercity (Jun 10, 2011)

My hand off from 4g to 3g seems to be getting worse. Not only that but if in a 3g area I get no data. But 4g is fine.

Anyone else seeing this issue. I know it isn't the network cuz my wife has the Tbolt. When I toggle 3g only she gets data. Also at our house she gets full strength 4g where my bionic goes on and out and at the most I get 2 bars...

Im envious of my old Tbolt...









Second try... as I posted this my data dropped...


----------



## hackercity (Jun 10, 2011)

So funny... right after I post this....

3g data just came back. I went 24 hours with no data on 3g when I could get data fine on 4g...

Im trying to hold on to this bad boy as long as I can, but this is making it very difficult... lol


----------



## greeneink (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd try to re-activating the phone.
turn off, pull sim, turn on, re-insert sim, power on. should see the little triangle searching for a short time. it may be a bad radio/antenna


----------

